# How do you know if your buds are ready to chop?alot of pics



## NeoAnarchist (Aug 18, 2008)

well idk how long its been, i put her in plain ph'd water, the fan leaves are dyin, and the buds are lookin close to done, how do u really know when u buds are done?


----------



## Smallsetup (Aug 18, 2008)

Those look done to me man. If like 80 percent of the white pistils have turned brown or red, it's time to clip em. Aside from that the plant doesn't look too healthy, but if it was me I would cut em right now. Hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 18, 2008)

Its all about the trichomes


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Aug 18, 2008)

so should i pick a bud off and see the tricomes?


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 18, 2008)

u aint gotta pick it off


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Aug 18, 2008)

get a 30x hand scope and look at the heads of the crystals on your leaf/buds. if 50% or more are amber colored you should chop it...


----------



## TrailerTrashed (Aug 18, 2008)

Get to " The Shack" and pick up one of these. I like to tell the newer grower that the plants are mature about a week AFTER you think there done. This little tool will give you the abilty to know exactly how mature they are. IMO Much Love.


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Aug 18, 2008)

ive got one man, and i cant really tell cuz id have to do all this crazy shit with lighting cuz its not that great of lighting in there to see the trichomes, can i just cut down half the plant and flower the lower half some more???


----------



## Freedom Fighter (Aug 19, 2008)

how come his plant looks dead as wood with some healthy looking buds on it. doens't look like it would produce anything more potent anyway.


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Aug 19, 2008)

cuz its producin fatter buds by suckin all the energy out of the fan leaves and i guess other leaves. Either way im happy with the outcome  and its a sativa, and its only been like 50somethin days into flowerin.


----------



## breakingbad (Aug 19, 2008)

Looks like your plants had some type of fungus and some other problems possibly poor light, ventilation and nutrients.

Breaking Bad


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Aug 19, 2008)

it was goin thru some ph problems before i flushed her and now shes ok id say


----------



## MrFishy (Aug 19, 2008)

If you do the scope thing, it works best if you clip a few tiny pieces of the upper growth at different spots, then view them flat, like on a saucer. plate.


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Aug 19, 2008)

im not messed up about checkin the scope, i just cant seem to get the lighting down enough for me to see if its amber or if its clear, but i do know there is alot, and there are alot of orange hairs now so im thinkin its about damn time to chop this bitch down, now all i gotta do is cover her up for 48hrs, and then im golden to chop her ass down


----------



## tehdansauce (Aug 19, 2008)

give it atleast another 10 days. It will be so much better.


----------



## asdfva (Aug 19, 2008)

Agreed.

Two factors:
Your lighting is CFL correct?
Typically you need to flower longer
on CFL's, unless you have an excessive
amount of CFL's, but you can still get 
great results. Just takes longer.

If your genetics are indeed Sativa, which
I think they might be a hybrid, 50 days is
entirely too early to cut. But again, I think
you might have a indica/sativa hybrid. Come
to think of it, 50 days of flowering is early 
for Indica. Closer to an average of 55 days
with good solid lights.

With those two factors alone, it's safe to say
that you should wait. Unless you have already 
started cutting, which brings in the stress factor,
and that's a whole 'nother discussion. 

If you haven't cut it yet, give it 7 more. And 
pull, don't cut, those sad dry leaves off now. 
It's not helping the processes and they can
totally be removed. 

Good luck.


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Aug 19, 2008)

well man, first i think its a sativa, idk quite yet, but its ready, and i for one think that its time, so ive went ahead and put her under 48hrs of darkness, so now im gonna make me a dry box, and hope to god i dont get budrot, or it smell like hay, cuz that would be the worst thing ever, SEcOnD...lol im using a 400w HPS, and im pretty sure its around 60 ish days or so, idk, of cours i would have to check my calender and go find old threads, and see how long flowering really took me but around 60 days.


----------



## asdfva (Aug 20, 2008)

I meant no offense on your setup.

You gotta trust your instincts.
I had seen the CFL's and assumed thats
what you were using. I personally flower
with 400w as well, and that's what I was
talking about when I said suitable lighting.

Like I said, go with your instincts. 
Good luck man!


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Aug 20, 2008)

asdfva said:


> I meant no offense on your setup.
> 
> You gotta trust your instincts.
> I had seen the CFL's and assumed thats
> ...


oh no man, u didnt upset me at all , i was just sayin that ive use a 400w HPS from start to finish, hahaha


----------



## bigbong1411 (Aug 20, 2008)

I think you should have given it longer but it's impossible to tell without pics of the trichomes. Knowing when to harvest is not difficult at all. The other guy was totally correct when he suggested you go buy the 60-100 microscope from Radio Shack (for only 13$). If you choose not to do that, you have no one else to blame but yourself if you don't get lucky and harvest at the right time.


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Aug 20, 2008)

bigbong1411 said:


> I think you should have given it longer but it's impossible to tell without pics of the trichomes. Knowing when to harvest is not difficult at all. The other guy was totally correct when he suggested you go buy the 60-100 microscope from Radio Shack (for only 13$). If you choose not to do that, you have no one else to blame but yourself if you don't get lucky and harvest at the right time.


 
i think i just may have lucked out when it comes to harvesting, it think they will be fine, but i actually have one of those microscopes man, i use it all the time


----------



## bigbong1411 (Aug 20, 2008)

NeoAnarchist said:


> i think i just may have lucked out when it comes to harvesting, it think they will be fine, but i actually have one of those microscopes man, i use it all the time


If you wait long enough you can actually see the trichomes turning amber. It is very clear and can't be missed. I don't agree with the other dude that said you should harvest when 50% are amber. I think waiting until then is too long but that's really personal preference. For me the perfect time to harvest is when about 20% of the trichomes are amber and the other 80% are cloudy. However, some buds go straight from clear to amber.


----------



## Freedom Fighter (Aug 25, 2008)

i got lr#2... first time growing ... and its growing more brown hairs and the crystals on the leaves are getting really thick and white... its been about 62 days.. has had a few days of bad timing with the light... 

for some reason i'm waiting for it to turn completly brown with hairs and for the buds them selfs to darker in green. it looks really bright green ..somehwat like your pics.. gues i'll wait to day 70? too long?


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Aug 25, 2008)

WOW.... Chop that bitch I have never seen a plant with so many dead leaves on it.


----------



## xogenic (Jan 21, 2009)

you made sure to flush ??


----------



## ganjaking187 (Jan 22, 2009)

timmmbeer! cut it down


----------



## sinn0304 (Jan 22, 2009)

my plant's going through the same dying-off process, but i cant seem to figure it out, other than just die-off due to THICK buds being produced. I'd say go ahead and pick it.. looks smokeable from here, but just like everybody else said, trichomes tell the best story


----------



## kellythefoot (Jan 22, 2009)

From my experience and i have only been growing for a few years but it looks really good to me the calayx are swollen nicely really dense buds i would guess you can pull any time you want i have harvested in all stages and never have i not gotten blazed all you gotta do is dry it all the way i pull when calyx swell like yours if the crystals are white they will turn amber as they dry as long as you dry slow hope i helped peace keep on growing


----------



## SmokyMcPot420 (Jan 30, 2009)

lol timber


----------



## MediMaryUser (Jan 30, 2009)

im super high right now off some uncured early harvested MURDA


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 30, 2009)

LOL @ all of you!!! This shit was from last August, if hes still growin it, he aint right!


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Feb 1, 2009)

lol, ya, this is been harvested like.....6-8 months ago


----------



## york (Jul 7, 2009)

did you actually grow those flowers without buds with this light shown in your pictures???


----------



## amrock (Jul 7, 2009)

Give the bud a little squize, if they are hard like rock, give them another week, hope that helps you.


----------



## Drr (Jul 8, 2009)

check this out..

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/210501-zeuss-take-harvesting.html


----------



## marktruckey (Aug 11, 2010)

It looks healthy to me. You just never clipped the dead leaves to clean it up and allow more light to hit stuff.


----------



## Shaggy2013 (Apr 10, 2013)

Do the buds need to be completely open or can some be closed before cutting? Trichomes are cloudy


----------

